# Benevento - Milan: 3 dicembre 2017 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming



## admin (26 Novembre 2017)

Benevento - Milan, anticipo all'ora di pranzo della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 3 dicembre 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Vigorito di Benevento.

Dove vedere Benenvento - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium, e sui servizi online delle due emittenti a partire dalle ore 12:30 del 3 dicembre 2017.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2017)

Quello 0 mi fa paura, ma la vittoria deve essere obiettivamente scontata.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2017)

"Siamo in crescitahhhhh".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2017)

Speriamo che l'Atalanta vinca domani; in caso contrario, avremo già il primo punto (primi punti?) in campionato del Benevento.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2017)




----------



## mandraghe (26 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benevento - Milan, anticipo all'ora di pranzo della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 3 dicembre 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Vigorito di Benevento.
> 
> Dove vedere Benenvento - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...





Riusciranno i nostri eroi a fare l'impresa di regalare il primo punto al Benevento?


----------



## Roccoro (26 Novembre 2017)

Partita da vincere come minimo per 3 a 0. Non sono ammessi passi falsi!


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Novembre 2017)

Per vincere ne dobbiamo fare due


----------



## de sica (26 Novembre 2017)

A sto giro gli regaliamo i primi punti


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Novembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Partita da vincere come minimo per 3 a 0. Non sono ammessi passi falsi!



Oggi già abbiamo fatto il primo passo falso. Ma voi ancora che ci credete in questa squadra di me**a?


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2017)

Bisogna sperare nella sconfitta per vedere definitivamente Montella esonerato? Perchè se si vince inizeranno tutti a dire che siamo in ripresa e Montella non ce lo togliamo più.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Novembre 2017)

io mi gioco il pareggio o vittoria benevento. Se conosco bene i miei polli, entreremo nella storia del Benevento di gran classe.


----------



## mil77 (26 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sperare nella sconfitta per vedere definitivamente Montella esonerato? Perchè se si vince inizeranno tutti a dire che siamo in ripresa e Montella non ce lo togliamo più.



Montella o te lo togli questa settimana (no partite infrasettimanali, partita facile domenica) o non te lo togli più


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2017)

Altro 0-0


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Novembre 2017)

Primi punti per il Benevento, sicuro! Ma non importa, siamo in crescita da Agosto e sforniamo ottime prestazioni a raffica. Da giocare il 2 fisso, questi non vedevano l’ora che arrivasse il Milan.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Novembre 2017)

Speriamo esonerino il mollusco in serata... Sennò i primi punti del Benevento sono scontati...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Novembre 2017)

ora di pranzo domenica
vi consiglio di stare in famiglia, o con le vostre ragazze...
di certo non la vedrò... di certo non mi farò andare di traverso il pranzo domenicale


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



A fine anno, crescendo crescendo, saranno alti tutti 3 metri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2017)

Non lo cacciano nemmeno se perde con il Benevento, ne sono sicuro.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo cacciano nemmeno se perde con il Benevento, ne sono sicuro.



Sicuro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2017)

Non mentirò: sarei estremamente curioso di vedere cosa succederebbe in caso di vittoria del Benevento.

Sarei disposto a sopportarla solo per sentire le dichiarazioni dopopartita del mollusco in attesa che si scateni il finimondo.


----------



## Aron (26 Novembre 2017)

Ho il timore che il Benevento si impegni come aveva fatto il Novara contro l'Inter di Gasperini


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2017)

Eccoci qua.

La mia partita del terrore.

Forza Vincenzo, solo tu puoi dare i primi punti al Benevento.

Dopodichè puoi solo andare ad allenare in interregionale.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2017)

Finisce X


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2017)

Doppietta di Kalinic(che ovviamente partirà titolare) e non ci togliamo più di dosso ne Montella ne il croato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benevento - Milan, anticipo all'ora di pranzo della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 3 dicembre 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Vigorito di Benevento.
> 
> Dove vedere Benenvento - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



ecco i primi 3 punti del Benevento


----------



## Black (26 Novembre 2017)

tifosi del Benevento state tranquilli, arriva il Milan. 1 punticino sicuro lo rimediate, ci pensa Vincenzo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Doppietta di Kalinic(che ovviamente partirà titolare) e non ci togliamo più di dosso ne Montella ne il croato.



Si, credo anche io, partiranno di nuovo i caroselli, tanti tifosi inspiegabilmente felici e sicuri di fare un filotto di partite vittoriose, sorrisi, fassone e mirabelli contenti. La squadra ha ingranato bla bla. Andrè silva cesso, meglio Kalinic che segna e via così in loop per tutto l'anno


----------



## de sica (26 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, credo anche io, partiranno di nuovo i caroselli, tanti tifosi inspiegabilmente felici e sicuri di fare un filotto di partite vittoriose, sorrisi, fassone e mirabelli contenti. La squadra ha ingranato bla bla. Andrè silva cesso, meglio Kalinic che segna e via così in loop per tutto l'anno



Fidati, per me non vinciamo


----------



## Schism75 (26 Novembre 2017)

Già vedo i primi punti del benevento.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Novembre 2017)

Campionato già privo di senso.. peró il punto al benevento c è caso che riusciamo a regalarlo........


----------



## Stex (27 Novembre 2017)

I primi punti del Benevento


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benevento - Milan, anticipo all'ora di pranzo della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 3 dicembre 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Vigorito di Benevento.
> 
> Dove vedere Benenvento - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Biglietto preso, posto in tribuna ...inizio gia a farmi il sangue amaro 6 gg prima così arrivo predisposto ai primi 3 punti storici del Benevento in A....


----------



## Devil man (27 Novembre 2017)

Tifo per un pareggio così levano Montella XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Speriamo vinca l'Atalanta stasera...


----------



## PM3 (27 Novembre 2017)

L'importante che non giochi Kalinic, non tanto per la prestazione, ma per il modo in cui è uscito dal campo. Passeggiando e prendendo per il culo chi era allo stadio e noi da casa.
Per il resto invece di fare questo 352 che si trasforma in un 442, giochi semplice, con un modulo solo che non si trasforma. Tutti che rimangono nelle loro posizioni invece di vedere un Kessie che si scambia con Suso sulla fascia lasciando buchi a centrocampo...
Dato che non abbiamo terzini Zapata mi va bene in quel ruolo. Suso da una parte, Bonaventura dall'altra e Cutrone Silva punte.


----------



## de sica (27 Novembre 2017)

Adesso tutti compatti!!! Bisogna vincere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Non è detto che, per via dell'esonero, non faranno punti, attenzione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Sono proprio curioso di vedere che formazione farà . 

Per me 442 o 433 .


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2017)

Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez 
Kessie Montolivo Locatelli
Suso Silva Bonaventura​
Non è difficile Gattuso, dai


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Montolivo Locatelli
> Suso Silva Bonaventura​
> Non è difficile Gattuso, dai



E' la mia formazione 

Anche se aetterei Musacchio terzino destro... so che non è il suo ruolo ma mi scoccia lasciarlo fuori. 

ah...è Biglia al posto di Montolivo se sta bene


----------



## Devil man (27 Novembre 2017)

Gattuso VS De Zerbi!!!
Lo scontro epico si ripete dopo Pisa - Foggia, ora Gattuso dovrà affrontare DZB fuori casa secondo voi come andrà finire?
Spero che questa volta non piovana bottiglie XD


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Novembre 2017)

NO ! Cutrone-Silva coppia titolare di attaccanti ....


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Novembre 2017)

perdiamo anche a benevento....


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Novembre 2017)

Gattuso ripartirà dal 343, 541 puro in fase difensiva. Palle lunghe negli spazi e aggressione feroce della palla.
Ci scommetterei, è il suo calcio.

Spettacolo poco, parecchie pallonate e battaglie. Difesa solida e goal solo su episodi. E' quello che ci dobbiamo aspettare.

Son curioso di vedere gli effetti su questa rosa di mezzeseg*e e pappemolli varie.


----------



## Aron (27 Novembre 2017)

Avrei aspettato questa gara per esonerare formalmente Montella

Sarebbe ingiusta una eventuale shitstorm su Gattuso in caso di vittoria o pareggio del Benevento. Anche se, così a sensazione, è più probabile che i media si scaglino sulla dirigenza


----------



## DrHouse (27 Novembre 2017)

433... speriamo sia arrivata nuovamente l'ora.

donnarumma
calabria bonucci romagnoli rodriguez
kessie locatelli bonaventura
suso silva calhanoglu

borini, cutrone e biglia dalla panca


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2017)

Sarà tosta, considerato che sarà la prima partita di Gattuso, e ci sarà una grande pressione su tutti e su di lui.
Loro sono ancora a zero punti ma noi siamo di un’ altra galassia tecnicamente, quindi che escano questi dannati valori.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Novembre 2017)

Il Benevento verrà distrutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> 433... speriamo sia arrivata nuovamente l'ora.
> 
> donnarumma
> calabria bonucci romagnoli rodriguez
> ...



Io metterei Biglia al posto del Loca e Borini al posto di Calabria.. comunque ci siamo .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2017)

Sta partita mi fa paura onestamente, questi stanno ancora a 0. C'ho paura, una vittoria, anche di melma, serve come il pane, soprattutto per iniziare bene con Gattuso, se no apriti cielo, ci sarà na pioggia di attacchi mediatici a non finire


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2017)

Alla fine sarà 343 con quello che sta meglio tra a destra e Jack Suso Kalinic davanti


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Alla fine sarà 343 con quello che sta meglio tra a destra e Jack Suso Kalinic davanti



Esattamente.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Novembre 2017)

gattuso giocherà con 343
io farei 433 
donnarumma
abate musacchio romagnoli rodriguez
kessie biglia montolivo (locatelli)
suso cutrone(kalinic) bonaventura 

la squadra fa pena, ma del resto l'hanno costruita così, senza un esterno sinistro, essendo un ruolo troppo importante, bisogna obbligatoriamente avanzare bonaventura, altrimenti giochi in 10. Purtroppo tra l'altro bonaventura è in condizioni di forma pessime, quindi giochi comunque in 10 per ancora qualche partita


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Alla fine sarà 343 con quello che sta meglio tra a destra e Jack Suso Kalinic davanti



Dopo la partita di domenica, ci vuole coraggio a rimettere kalinic. Questa è una partita sporca, da cutrone


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Dopo la partita di domenica, ci vuole coraggio a rimettere kalinic. Questa è una partita sporca, da cutrone



È una partita facile in cui puoi farlo sbloccare


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È una partita facile in cui puoi farlo sbloccare



Gli preferisco cutrone per il tipo di avversario che incontreremo


----------



## Aron (28 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Gli preferisco cutrone per il tipo di avversario che incontreremo



Cutrone è inoltre come spirito e grinta più affine a Gattuso rispetto a Kalinic e Silva. 

Da Gattuso mi aspetto Cutrone titolare, a meno che non abbia ricevuto imposizione dai dirigenti di far giocare Silva (sarei invece sorpreso di vedere Kalinic titolare, che di sicuro è l'ultimo che la dirigenza imporrebbe  ).


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Novembre 2017)

Bisogna recuperare Kalimero, deve giocare e (molto probabilmente) segnare.
A Benevento è perfetto, ora come ora S. Siro non la regge.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2017)

Perme questa partita è assolutamente da giocare con le due punte.
2 prime punte, non il solito 3511 con suso seconda punta.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2017)

Ribadisco il mio pensiero:
Per me il modulo più adatto è il 442 stile Atletico Madrid di Simeone in quanto saremmo coperti in ogni zona del campo e si giocherebbe con le due punte, cosa per me assolutamente necessaria dato che non abbiamo giocatori capaci di supportare un'unica punta.

Donnarumma
Abate(calabria) Bonucci(musacchio) Romagnoli(zapata) Rodriguez(antonelli)
Suso(borini) Kessiè(locatelli) Biglia(montolivo) Chalanoglu(bonaventura)
e le 3 punte ruotano tra loro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Novembre 2017)

Succede.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bisogna recuperare Kalimero, deve giocare e (molto probabilmente) segnare.
> A Benevento è perfetto, ora come ora S. Siro non la regge.



i tre attaccanti avrebbero tutti e tre bisogno di sbloccarsi in campionato... dovendo scegliere preferirei che si sbloccasse A.Silva visto che è stato il più costoso dei 3 e quello che può crescere di più se si sblocca


----------



## Aron (29 Novembre 2017)

Non mi piace la pressione che si sta alzando su Gattuso. I giornali stanno caricando troppe aspettative su di lui.


----------



## Lambro (29 Novembre 2017)

facciamo questioni infinite di moduli , ma pensate che veramente sia tutto li?
ma il modulo è solo uno degli aspetti , sicuramente importante per dare un'idea alla squadra, ma ci sono tantissime altre componenti, non per ultima la testa la serenità , l'avere alle spalle una società ambiziosa e sicura che crea entusiasmo.
poi i giocatori che devono saltare l'uomo con sicurezza, cosa che nel milan è solo di suso e basta.
a benevento mi immagino un milan drammatico per tanti motivi, sovraccaricato all'ennesima potenza.
speriamo che la pochezza dell'avversario ci renda tutto molto easy.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non mi piace la pressione che si sta alzando su Gattuso. I giornali stanno caricando troppe aspettative su di lui.



Meglio.
Sotto pressione diventa una bestia da campo.


----------



## vanbasten (29 Novembre 2017)

0-4


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Novembre 2017)

Ho la paura/convinzione che in un anno sciagurato come questo regaleremo la prima gioia al benevento......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ho la paura/convinzione che in un anno sciagurato come questo regaleremo la prima gioia al benevento......



Anche io ho paura. Se non vinciamo rischiamo un trend negativo. L'importante è vincere, anche malissimo e da schifo, in modo che possa crearsi un ambiente tranquillo fin da subito. Se anche solo pareggiamo ci sarà un bombardamento contro Rino, la società, il mercato e pro Montella da far paura


----------



## vanbasten (29 Novembre 2017)

Abbiamo un piccolo vantaggio in queste prime cioe che gli avversari non sanno come cacchio giocheremo quindi non possono preparare situazioni specifiche.


----------



## Aron (30 Novembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ho la paura/convinzione che in un anno sciagurato come questo regaleremo la prima gioia al benevento......



Mi dispiacerebbe enormemente per Gattuso, che oltre al danno psicologico su di sé e la squadra, subirebbe anche la beffa di passare negativamente alla storia


----------



## Aron (30 Novembre 2017)

Anche se è improbabile, spero fino all'ultimo che non ci sia alcuna difesa a tre


----------



## Il Genio (30 Novembre 2017)

Ho letto molti, giustificabili, pareri sull'ipotetica formazione (non dimentichiamo che sono rumors) e alla fine mi sono fatto una mia idea.

Se è vero, come è vero, che una delle colpe di Montella sia stata quella di non riuscire a trasmettere alla squadra una certa voglia di vincere, di spaccare il mondo, così come il fatto che non abbia mai schierato per due volte di fila gli stessi 11, credo che la scelta di Gattuso di riproporre la squadra di domenica scorsa sia un'ottima scelta.
Intanto vediamo se siete proprio smidollati oppure se pungolati adeguatamente (nuovo allenatore, nuovi stimoli...) riuscite a mostrare qualcosa di diverso.
Poi cerchi comunque di recuperare la situazione senza entrare a piedi uniti, se è vero come è vero che la situazione, soprattutto psicologica, è delicata, evita di togliere quelle poche certezze.
Poi velatamente dai un'ultima chance a chi viene accusato di scarso impegno, di ipotetici screzi col mister precedente, come ha detto lui di giocare sempre e solo nella mattonella (Bonaventura, Kalinic, Suso?),
Un po' come il pilota che prende il suo mezzo dopo che il collaudatore gliel'ha rodato, prima di cambiare assetto, gomme etc... qualche giro lo fa anche lui, poi trae le sue conclusioni.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Mariani per Benevento Milan. *


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Mariani per Benevento Milan. *



Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



bene, mi sembra sia la formazione piu logica.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



Formazione orrenda.
Vediamo come giocheranno, ma Abate di nuovo in campo è uno schifo. Bonaventura dopo l'ultima sceneggiata con prestazione opaca meritava la panca.


----------



## Aron (30 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



Che tristezza

Il 3-4-2-1 è un aberrazione forse più del 3-5-1-1


----------



## de sica (30 Novembre 2017)

Avrei preferito un classico 442 con Cutrone e Silva davanti


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Novembre 2017)

Mi aspetto brutte sorprese da domenica.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



Bonaventura trequartista non ha senso, non è proprio il suo ruolo secondo me, a meno che non sia un 3511 dove a salire è invece Kessie come vorrebbe vedere Gattuso


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Bonaventura trequartista non ha senso, non è proprio il suo ruolo secondo me, a meno che non sia un 3511 dove a salire è invece Kessie come vorrebbe vedere Gattuso



La grafica è cosi disposta, ma per me sarà un 3-4-3.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola*



Se Suso e Jack non stanno larghi faccio come le scimmie 

La faccio e la tiro sulla TV


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo TMW

BENEVENTO (4-3-3): Brignoli; Letizia, Costa, Antei, Di Chiara; Chibsah, Cataldi, Viola; Lombardi, Armentero, D'Alessandro.

MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Biglia, Kessie, Rodriguez; Suso, Bonaventura; Kalinic.*


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo TMW
> 
> BENEVENTO (4-3-3): Brignoli; Letizia, Costa, Antei, Di Chiara; Chibsah, Cataldi, Viola; Lombardi, Armentero, D'Alessandro.
> 
> MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Biglia, Kessie, Rodriguez; Suso, Bonaventura; Kalinic.*



Sto Abate riesumato un'altra volta è agghiacciante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Dicembre 2017)

La formazione è ottima, Kalinic meh ma ci sta volerlo rigenerare dopo i fischi di san siro in una partita semplice.
Abate di nuovo in campo però basta, che palle.


----------



## simone316 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo Sky sarà 3-4-3,con Suso e Bonaventura larghi sulle fasce e al centro Silva. Calabria in vantaggio su Abate.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



mi piace che con il cambio di allenatore ogni giorno danno una formazione diversa non ci stanno capendo più nulla haha (va beh che anche con Montella era dura prendere quella giusta visto che la cambiava ogni volta)


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Benevento-MILAN:*


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Il Benevento ha una formazione assurda.....


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## vanbasten (2 Dicembre 2017)

Sono abbastanza tranquillo per domani, mi aspetto una vittoria con 2/3 gol di scarto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza tranquillo per domani, mi aspetto una vittoria con 2/3 gol di scarto.



Mi ha colpito molto Gattuso che ha detto “ domani i ragazzi devono entrare in campo pensando che sia una finale di champions “


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Benevento-MILAN:*



Capiremo solo domani chi gioca tra Kalinic e Silva e tra Mortolivo e Biglia, credo che i giornalisti non sappiano una mazza.

Mi rendo conto che panchinare Kalinic alla prima da allenatore dopo mesi di titolarità significherebbe distruggere definitivamente il giocatore, che purtroppo ci dobbiamo sorbire fino a giugno e dovrà servire anche lui.
Però chissà, vedremo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Domani me la godo in tribuna!!


----------



## Sheldon92 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Domani sarò anche io allo stadio! Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Musacchio
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Borini (Abate, Calabria)
Montolivo
Kessie
Rodriguez
Suso
Kalinic
Bonaventura*


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Capiremo solo domani chi gioca tra Kalinic e Silva e tra Mortolivo e Biglia, credo che i giornalisti non sappiano una mazza.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che *panchinare Kalinic alla prima da allenatore dopo mesi di titolarità significherebbe distruggere definitivamente il giocatore*, che purtroppo ci dobbiamo sorbire fino a giugno e dovrà servire anche lui.
> Però chissà, vedremo.



Sono d' accordo però significherebbe anche avere le palle.
Troppo facile segnare col Benevento, meriterebbe questa chance soprattutto Andre Silva, poi se dovesse far male spazio a Cutrone.
Meritocrazia questa sconosciuta.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio
> ...



.


----------



## simone316 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Spero possa giocare Borini domani... Tutti tranne Abate. Vediamo se Bonaventura metterà della voglia ora...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Dicembre 2017)

Ne ho le palle piene di Kalinic onestamente. Capisco che Gattuso non può certo fare rivoluzioni in 5 giorni, però vorrei tanto vedere Silva titolare per un po' di partite di fila. Se Kalinic segna col Benevento ho paura che continuerà a giocare ancora


----------



## Tobi (2 Dicembre 2017)

Io sono curioso di vedere nelle prossime partite la fase difensiva. Difesa alta oppure no ed il tipo di lavoro che verrà chiesto ai due esterni di centrocampo. L'attacco lo guaderò piu avanti, ma credo che qualche gol in piu si farà nel momento in cui si accantonasse quel possesso sterile ai 25 metri o il retropassaggio sistematico a donnarumma. Vediamo, forza Rino in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sono d' accordo però significherebbe anche avere le palle.
> Troppo facile segnare col Benevento, meriterebbe questa chance soprattutto Andre Silva, poi se dovesse far male spazio a Cutrone.
> Meritocrazia questa sconosciuta.



Hai ragione anche tu. Sono sicuro che la motivazione per la titolarità di Kalinic sia quella che ho postato prima e ci sta... ma se non volessi cercare di essere razionale (e nei pre/post partita di solito non lo sono mai) non potrei certo considerarmi soddisfatto di queste scelte, e anzi sarei deluso.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non mi interessa chi va in campo.
Mi interessa che gli 11 escano dal campo dopo 90 minuti con i crampi e con la maglia sudata, finalmente.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vorrei tantissimo un 3412 con Suso dietro a 2 punte che trovo assolutamente obbligatori in quanto non abbiamo ne esterni ne mezeali capaci di supportare la punta.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Benevento - Milan. Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## Maximo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Spero nell'arco di 3 partite di non vedere più la difesa a 3


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dai, dai dai, finalmente si torna a giocare


----------



## Dany20 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Forza ragazzi, forza Ringhio. Fuori gli attributi!


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Ufficiali:

**BENEVENTO (4-3-3): Brignoli; Letizia, Djmisti, Costa, Di Chiara; Memushaj, Chibsah, Cataldi; D'Alessando, Puscas, Parigini. All. De Zerbi.*
*
MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Montolivo, Rodríguez; Suso, Bonaventura; Kalinic. *


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

..


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **BENEVENTO (4-3-3): Brignoli; Letizia, Djmisti, Costa, Di Chiara; Memushaj, Chibsah, Cataldi; D'Alessando, Puscas, Parigini. All. De Zerbi.*
> *
> MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Montolivo, Rodríguez; Suso, Bonaventura; Kalinic. *



Benevento con le riserve in campo


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **BENEVENTO (4-3-3): Brignoli; Letizia, Djmisti, Costa, Di Chiara; Memushaj, Chibsah, Cataldi; D'Alessando, Puscas, Parigini. All. De Zerbi.*
> *
> MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Montolivo, Rodríguez; Suso, Bonaventura; Kalinic. *



Tutti pronti per la finale di Champions?


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non mi importa chi scende in campo.
Mi importa che gli 11 titolari tirino fuori gli attributi e lottino 90 minuti per la maglia che indossano.


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non mi importa chi scende in campo.
> Mi importa che gli 11 titolari tirino fuori gli attributi e lottino 90 minuti per la maglia che indossano.



.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

È 343 o 3421(3511)? Non sono la stessa cosa..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> È 343 o 3421(3511)? Non sono la stessa cosa..



Per me 3421 con i 2 larghi


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi segna kalinic


----------



## Devil man (3 Dicembre 2017)

Almeno 3 gol oggi!


----------



## J&B (3 Dicembre 2017)

Beh.... ricordiamoci che il Benevento è zero punti....


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **BENEVENTO (4-3-3): Brignoli; Letizia, Djmisti, Costa, Di Chiara; Memushaj, Chibsah, Cataldi; D'Alessando, Puscas, Parigini. All. De Zerbi.*
> *
> MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Montolivo, Rodríguez; Suso, Bonaventura; Kalinic. *



.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Spero che Montolivo si renda conto della grande opportunità di cui dispone oggi e giochi al massimo delle sue possibilità.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2017)

Un minimo di gioco... Vi prego... Un minimo di gioco...


----------



## Victorss (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Spero che Montolivo si renda conto della grande opportunità di cui dispone oggi e giochi al massimo delle sue possibilità.


È da un paio di partite il migliore in campo, e io sono uno che l ha sempre massacrato..


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È da un paio di partite il migliore in campo, e io sono uno che l ha sempre massacrato..



Il migliore non so (nella tristezza generale forse), ma è vero che sta giocando bene ultimamente. Forza Milan!


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mi aspetto un miglioramento di Kessie e Bonucci, con Gattuso...almeno a livello di temperamento in campo


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Perchè le punizioni le tira questo carciofo?


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bene così, dritti in porta senza tutti quei maledetti passaggetti inutili


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bene, bene! Mi piace come inizio!


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2017)

Intanto telecronaca scandalosa di Rai Italia, parlano di un Montella che è stato silurato anche per colpe non sue e verso cui la società ha avuto poca pazienza


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Intanto telecronaca scandalosa di Rai Italia, parlano di un Montella che è stato silurato anche per colpe non sue e verso cui la società ha avuto poca pazienza



"Ci vuole tempoh".


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Ci vuole tempoh".



Questo ha più Santi in Paradiso di Papa Francesco


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che recupero Rodriguez!


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Ci vuole tempoh".


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che pippa Kalinic


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Centrasse una volta la porta sto carciofo


----------



## Butcher (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic non sa proprio come fare l'attaccante.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Madonna santa che degrado sto Kalinic. Manco a porta vuota.


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

In fase di non possesso e in assetto difensivo il nostro è un 5-4-1.


Ps: che schifo kalinic


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic nemmeno a porta vuota segna


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

neanche con le mani segna


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mi piace come ci lanciamo su ogni pallone per recuperarlo subito.


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic da panchinare...SENZA SE E SENZA MA...BASTA


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahaha Kalinic


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

Qualcuno lo abbattesse definitivamente sto scarparo...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic...


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cutrone lo faceva al 100%


----------



## ignaxio (3 Dicembre 2017)

sto kalinic..


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2017)

Oltre ai piedi, manco il braccio sa usare


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Stiamo giocando tanto sulla sx, incredibile. Prima volta in campionato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Con Kalinic in avanti sarà dura segnare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)

Già sembriamo un'altra squadra, spero durino 70 minuti almeno


----------



## Brain84 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic si mangia più gol di Robinho che non era una punta.


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kessie un treno qua


----------



## Cizzu (3 Dicembre 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Kalinic si mangia più gol di Robinho che non era una punta.



E' un attaccante osceno. Ancora non riesco ad accettare di averlo acquistato..


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma chi è? Weah??


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura inutile...un'involuzione incredibile del giocatore...non so se sia l'infortunio, il procuratore, la questione fascia, la considerazione di non essere più intoccabile...magari avessimo un Forsberg al suo posto.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Tank


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)

E chi è? Weah?


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kessié è un carro armato


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

malissimo Suso


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic è proprio stupido


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Continuiamo a difendere male in area comunque


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Stiamo scomparendo...


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dio dammi la forza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma manco contro questi vinciamo ?


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura è irritante quest'anno


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

ahia


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2017)

Primo punto per il benevento?

Che vergogna...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma che giallo è, ma dai


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Primi punti per il benevento?
> 
> Che vergogna...



Fixed


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Primo punto per il benevento?
> 
> Che vergogna...



Solo 1???


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Primo punto per il benevento?
> 
> Che vergogna...


Siamo molto altruisti...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Solo 1???


2 fra andata e ritorno ahah


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

niente giallo ora????????


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

ma basta malaventura


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> niente giallo ora????????



Giallissimo a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Basta Bonaventura... Basta!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2017)

Hahahahaha...

Almeno uno ce lo lasceranno dai...


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che scarparo sto carciofo


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Primo cambio da fare: Silva per Jack


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dio TI PREGO dammi la forza


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque con gli arbitri non siamo "FORTUNATI" (?)

Kalinic e Bonaventura out


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

bonaventura


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura mi ha sfragellato i maroni.
BASTA


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura sembra un giocatore da Serie C. Pazzesco.

Con due calciatori al posto di Bonaventura e Kalinic sta partita sarebbe in discesa


----------



## vitrich86 (3 Dicembre 2017)

che pippa immonda malaventura


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Spero che Jack resti in panca a bersi un bel te caldo nel secondo tempo. Non c'è proprio oggi.


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque a me sembra lo stesso 3-5-2 di Montella con Bonaventura che fa il trequartista.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Dicembre 2017)

L'unica arma tattica di questo Milan è Suso che parte largo dalla destra e si accentra e invece si ostinano a farlo partire già statico dentro al campo. Ma perché...


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldi fosse stato giustamente ammonto prima su Kalinic, sarebbe stato a rischio rosso.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che numero Suso


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

cataldi doveva essere già fuori


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Avessimo Conti, sulla destra con Suso-Conti saremmo davvero forti.


----------



## Milanista (3 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo un attacco di livello troppo basso, Kalinic si commenta da solo, Bonaventura è diventato una cosa ancor più oscena. Viviamo nella speranza che Suso azzecchi la giocata.


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Dicembre 2017)

siamo propio scarsi contro l'ultima in classifica e fatichiamo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il portiere che perde tempo al 30. del primo tempo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Proverei uno tra Cutrone e Silva al posto di Bonaventura nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mangiano assieme ora ma qui ognuno fa per sé, jack che tira da 40mt suso uguale kalinic lasciato spesso solo.


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Primo punto per il benevento?
> 
> Che vergogna...



Spero di no, ma se la tua previsione si avvererà saremmo perculati (giustamente) fino all'infinito e oltre


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

mamma mia


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Occasionissima Benevento...e noi? Statuine...NON DIFENDIAMO MAI BENE L'AREA


----------



## simone316 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Toh anche oggi Bonaventura fa pena..


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Se il Benevento fosse una squadra seria a quest ora saremmo già sotto


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Borini indecente si perde parigini SEMPRE, ma quanto siamo OSCENIIIII


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un attacco di livello troppo basso, Kalinic si commenta da solo, Bonaventura è diventato una cosa ancor più oscena. Viviamo nella speranza che Suso azzecchi la giocata.


 non soltanto l'attacco..musacchio li a sinistra non mi da sicurezza, romagnoli quest'anno ha fatto un passo indietro..kessie mi sta propio deludendo..qui non si vede luce


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il benevento meriterebbe il vantaggio


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sta giocando meglio il Benevento...


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Borini indecente si perde parigini SEMPRE, ma quanto siamo OSCENIIIII


 incredibile che sbavature in difesa


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo questi. Sto male.


----------



## Kaw (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non so che problemi abbia questa squadra...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Dicembre 2017)

Per ora, uno dei peggiori Milan dell’anno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahaha pazzesco. 

Prima si torna alla difesa a 4 meglio é. Soffriamo sempre in difesa, sempre. In attacco il solito problema con Kalinic punta isolata che non va da nessuna parte, Bonaventura inesistente e pochi tagli dei centrocampisti


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Se finisce cosi assegnano la coppa coi rigori?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

neanche oggi si vince


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

deve togliere bonaventura e mettere cutrone... kessie non tocca palla...


----------



## Garrincha (3 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> L'unica arma tattica di questo Milan è Suso che parte largo dalla destra e si accentra e invece si ostinano a farlo partire già statico dentro al campo. Ma perché...



Perché Gattuso è come San Tommaso, se non prova lui stesso non ci crede


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> non soltanto l'attacco..musacchio li a sinistra non mi da sicurezza, romagnoli quest'anno ha fatto un passo indietro..kessie mi sta propio deludendo..qui non si vede luce



Sono entrambi giocatori da difesa a 4. Questa maledetta difesa a 3 ha rotto. Musacchio e palesemente inadatto e Romagnoli sta faccendo una fatica pazzesca, si becca un cartellino praticamente ogni gara perche si trova spesso fuori posizione.


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non so che problemi abbia questa squadra...


 il problema che non e' una squadra sono giocatori senza idee di squadra


----------



## Zenos (3 Dicembre 2017)

Quanto tempo perdiamo per un fallo laterale o per battere una punizione?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Quanto siamo osceni


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Gooooooooollllll

1-0*


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non capisco, siamo partiti con il giusto piglio, aggredendo in fase di non possesso e attaccando sulle fasce con 2-3 tocchi, ma siamo durati meno di 10 minuti. Come se di colpo si fossero dimenticati tutto.


----------



## vitrich86 (3 Dicembre 2017)

grande kessie...grande


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non ci credo...un gollonzo incredibile e segna anche Bonaventura


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

grande kessie


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ecco, appena detto.... vaiiii!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Alleluia.


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kessie carro armato comunque...da monumento in questa azione...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

E andiamo!!!


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

speriamo che sto gol lo sblocchi un po.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il miglior Kessie della stagione.
Mi ss che rino gli ha dato qualche consiglio...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2017)

Gol del peggiore in campo...

Comunque Alleluja!


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

kessie fortissimo, ha solo 20anni.


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Dicembre 2017)

che culo....gol non meritato..per come abbiamo giocato..e dopo ha segnaoto bonaventura il peggiore dei nostri


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che potenza Kessie


----------



## Cizzu (3 Dicembre 2017)

Gol generoso...


----------



## simone316 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Grande kessie


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Dicembre 2017)

Strapotere fisico di Kessiè. Mostro!


----------



## Milanista (3 Dicembre 2017)

E namo!!! Kessie bravissimo, finalmente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahhaah il bersagliato Malaventurahhh


----------



## vitrich86 (3 Dicembre 2017)

quel borini non ha idea in fase difensiva


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dio aiutami, ma borini diomio, ma montolivo che non raddoppia mai sulle fascea aiutami cristo


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2017)

ma è normale subire in questo modo?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

out borini in abate


----------



## kipstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

ma il 18 cosa serve in mezzo al campo ?


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ma è normale subire in questo modo?



L'inter subiva peggio.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma non stiamo subendo quasi niente, che esagerati


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

locatelli per montolivo.


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldi graziato ancora...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldi da espellere


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma era giallo e rossooo ma scandalo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

cosa
ci
fa 
ancora
in 
campo
CATALDI?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldi doveva già essere espulso 2 volte


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

ahahaah che faccia Rino, lo adoro!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nel complesso primo tempo da dimenticare


----------



## simone316 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sembra sereno Rino...


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Se non altro Gattuso ha portato un po' di fortuna per ora, per il resto meglio sorvolare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Dicembre 2017)

Atelticamente ci stanno dominando, gol uscito da un'azione geniale di Kessié e basta


----------



## kipstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

tristezza....


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Montella perde e ride, Gattuso vince ed è incazzato nero xD


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Al netto delle azioni per me il vantaggio è meritato


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

Si ma pretendevate che Gattuso cambiasse le cose in soli 4 giorni con 3 allenamenti alle spalle? Boh


----------



## wfiesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Montella perde e ride, Gattuso vince ed è incazzato nero xD



Il Benevento ci sta mettendo paura, ci mancherebbe altro che non fosse incazzato


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

1) giochiamo a 5 in difesa teoricamente , poi sulle fasce non raddoppiano mai ma MAI le mezzali, lasciando borini gia' pietoso di suo in gravi difficoltà e rr che è bravo ma non un fulmine di guerra in 1vs1, gia' questo mi farebbe venire voglia di entrare nello spogliatoio a sprangare montolivo e kessie che sono le mezzali dedite al raddoppio.

2) la manovra offensiva con sto cavolo di difesa a 3 risente molto, e nonostante tutto dietro continuiamo a regalare occasioni clamorose perchè il benevento se n'è mangiata una cosmica, capisco che a 4 probabilmente bonucci e romagnoli regalerebbero qualcosa di più ma cosa serve musacchio ditemelo, non è un marcatore non è un esterno non serve a nulla messo li', ancora ricordo le bellissime prestazioni in difesa a 4, con la 3 lui non c'entra nulla in quel ruolo.

3) bonaventura è stato indecente, bravo per il gol ma per il resto mammamia, tiri da 40 metri rallentamento del gioco boh, speriamo si sia svegliato ora

4) kessi "che non capisco come mai non entri" ha fatto vedere cosa sa' fare vicino all'area, e da noi fa' il mediano, anche con gattuso perchè con la difesa a 3 è costretto a stare bloccato dietro in pratica (e lo fa pure male, non è un grande incontrista).


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

machissene del gioco, inter e juventus fanno lo stesso.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma pretendevate che Gattuso cambiasse le cose in soli 4 giorni con 3 allenamenti alle spalle? Boh



Più che altro il cambio di allenatore dovrebbe dare almeno una scossa emotiva a giocatori, e questa scossa non si è vista finora.


----------



## Smarx10 (3 Dicembre 2017)

In questo momento del gioco non frega niente. Dobbiamo vincere e basta, anche con un 1-0 grazie a un autogol. Ora serve fare risultati, il bel gioco interessa poco


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il Benevento ci sta mettendo paura, ci mancherebbe altro che non fosse incazzato



Ci mancherebbe è relativo, forse troppo abituato con Montella mi sono dimenticato come si comporta un allenatore serio, quello la rideva sempre...


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mi sembra che la squadra occupi il campo molto meglio delle ultime gare. Si cercano soluzione anche diverse, non mi ricordo nemmeno da quanto tempo non si attaccava dalla fascia sinistra. Il problema sembra essere la condizione atletica, buona partenza, ma a un certo punto sembravano affaticati dando possibilità al Benevento di uscire fuori. Si soffre parecchio dal lato di Borini.
Al netto di qualche occasione macroscopica, però secondo me il vantaggio sia meritato.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> machissene del gioco, inter e juventus fanno lo stesso.



juve e inter hanno una fase difensiva FEROCE che noi ci sognamo, e una furia nel ripartire che la nostra pare una cavalcata di un dromedario.
non facciamo paragoni osceni per cortesia dai


----------



## cris (3 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic è na pippa atomica


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 4) kessi "che non capisco come mai non entri" ha fatto vedere cosa sa' fare vicino all'area, e da noi fa' il mediano, anche con gattuso perchè con la difesa a 3 è costretto a stare bloccato dietro in pratica (e lo fa pure male, non è un grande incontrista).



Bisognerebbe domandarsi come mai Gattuso ha detto una cosa (_Kessie deve inserirsi_), ma sul campo avviene tutt'altro. Per me non c'è molto di Gattuso nella formazione di oggi, a parte l'esclusione di Biglia. Se avesse avuto carta bianca avrebbe fatto difesa a quattro e Cutrone titolare


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe è relativo, forse troppo abituato con Montella mi sono dimenticato come si comporta un allenatore serio, quello la rideva sempre...



Eh lo so, dobbiamo pazientare ancora 7 mesi, turiamoci il naso


----------



## Djici (3 Dicembre 2017)

Per ora stiamo evitando il peggio che sarebbe stato "non vincere".
Ma per ora MALE MALE.

Spero che Gattuso riesca a SVEGLIARE chi e in campo.


----------



## ignaxio (3 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma pretendevate che Gattuso cambiasse le cose in soli 4 giorni con 3 allenamenti alle spalle? Boh



GATTUSO ESONERATO!!!!!


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> juve e inter hanno una fase difensiva FEROCE che noi ci sognamo, e una furia nel ripartire che la nostra pare una cavalcata di un dromedario.
> non facciamo paragoni osceni per cortesia dai



infatti ho visto col benevento hanno vinto per un gol di misura con la difesa FEROCE e la furia nel ripartire


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dai, dentro Silva


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> infatti ho visto col benevento hanno vinto per un gol di misura con la difesa FEROCE e la furia nel ripartire



ma dai ci stanno davanti di millemila punti, mostrando un gioco che pare n'altro sport rispetto al nostro, a me pare che viviamo in un altro pianeta se il metro di paragone è juve inter (come napoli roma e per ora lazio eh).
tra l'altro juve benevento una roba tipo 40 tiri a 2 con pali salvataggi sulla linea e un assedio di 90 minuti da parte della juve


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

pazzesco su radio uno sono ancora tutti in lutto per l'esonero di Montella dicendo che meritava di giocare queste partite dal calendario facile


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Più che altro il cambio di allenatore dovrebbe dare almeno una scossa emotiva a giocatori, e questa scossa non si è vista finora.



Si ma adesso mangiano insieme


Scherzi a parte, questa partita non può fare testo, aspettiamo, magari lasciando da parte immotivati entusiasmi


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sta nero gattuso in volto. Bene cosi


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> ma dai ci stanno davanti di millemila punti, mostrando un gioco che pare n'altro sport rispetto al nostro, a me pare che viviamo in un altro pianeta se il metro di paragone è juve inter (come napoli roma e per ora lazio eh).



Napoli, Roma e Lazio fanno un altro sport si. Ah cmq maraicardi a secco col real benevento.


----------



## simone316 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nerissimo Gattuso


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Siete esagerati, io tutto sto disastro non lo sto vedendo. Poi dipende dalle aspettative.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cara grazia vincere oggi...e cmq alla prima sconfitta anche gattuso diventerà una capra


----------



## simone316 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Si riscaldano Silva, Biglia e Abate


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

ma gattusto non lo sento gridare.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

finita


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

No wayyy


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma come si fa...


----------



## ilcondompelato (3 Dicembre 2017)

Pazzesco.
Mai una buona


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

rotfl


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

il commentatore di sky ha goduto come un matto


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che uomini di m di giocatori che abbiamo...


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Solo a noi poteva segnare la versione fake di Puskas


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma che cavolo di tiro ha fatto Letizia, ma santiddio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dimmi te se questi dovevano trovare il tiro della vita contro di noi


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo a noi poteva segnare la versione fake di Puskas



è in prestito da suning fc...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ecco... si può?


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Eh ma abbiamo un buon milan che fin'ora ha meritato


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il Benevento merita largamente il pareggio e forse la vittoria per ora. Che degrado inumano.


----------



## kipstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

sono entrati molli....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

perché andiamo ancora in giro con borini e kalinic


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Borini oggi malissimo e dorme anche sulla ribattuta al tiro di Letizia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Speriamo che Gattuso faccia entrare una punta. Kalinic e piu inutile di Poli. Non lotta, non partecipa al azione, niente di niente.

Anche Locatelli al posto di Montolivo non mi dispiacerebbe. O Calabria per Borini


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo dei giocatori di *****, tecnicamente e umanamente, questo è il problema. Che vergogna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dentro Silva e Cutrone ora, dai su


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Si è arrabbiato il mister evvai


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non bastano certo 4/5 giorni per liberarci degli immani danni fatti dal Mollusco...

Certo che ripresentarci con il funzionale non aiuta di certo...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Entra in campo tu Rino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque corrono il doppio di noi questi, fisicamente facciamo proprio schifo


----------



## ilcondompelato (3 Dicembre 2017)

Gol


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vaiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non bastano certo 4/5 giorni per liberarci degli immani danni fatti dal Mollusco...
> 
> Certo che ripresentarci con il funzionale non aiuta di certo...



Il funzionale mi fa incavolara di brutto. Ha un modo di stare in campo che riccordo il peggio Bacca. Totalmente avulso dal gioco e quando un pallone arriva in area o vicino a lui ci mette la cattiverie di un cucciolo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Se non segnava cosi, doveva spararsi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Tutto grazie ad un calcio d’angolo ladrato


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Questo non poteva proprio sbagliarlo....


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Gol irregolare, nasce da un corner inventato.


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Con questo gol si è meritato il posto da titolare fino alla fine della stagione lul


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

Fiuuu


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ora non ce lo togliamo più dagli 11 titolari....


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

quando segniamo noi lo dicono a fatica, se segna il benevento festa grande a sky.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ha segnato il cesso


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

kalinic e bonaventura
ovvero i peggiori marcatori possibili se non riusciremo a fare i 3 punti
non ce li leviamo più


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma. Si ma non esultiamo per kalinic dai, era meglio che sbagliava, anzi urge replay del gol di bacca col siviglia


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

E uno sberlone a Suso


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

bonaventura gol e assist bohhh


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2017)

Si, si... Bravo Kalipip... Adesso però esci per cortesia...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> quando segniamo noi lo dicono a fatica, se segna il benevento festa grande a sky.



Non solo su sky purtroppo.
Che schifo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Gol irregolare, nasce da un corner inventato.



Già! Povero Benevento, merita più di noi e gli andiamo anche a rubare i gol. Non è giusto.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> quando segniamo noi lo dicono a fatica, se segna il benevento festa grande a *TuttoJuve24*.



Fixed.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma. Si ma non esultiamo per kalinic dai, era meglio che sbagliava, anzi urge replay del gol di bacca col siviglia



Assurdo, gente che si dispera per un gol


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Fraseggio montelliano


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura non la passa mai.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non avrei mai pensato di scriverlo: cambio giusto. Dentro Abate. Borini oggi male male


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

Io mi aspetto di vedere un Gattuso incazzato come una iena a fine partita anche se dovessiamo farne altri 5.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato di scriverlo: cambio giusto. Dentro Abate. Borini oggi male male



Si, spompatissimo


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Oggi segna kalinic



e anche stavolta cio preso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Dicembre 2017)

per favore dite ancora su a Bonaventura..
così chissà che fa pure il 3 a 1


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Malaventurah


----------



## ignaxio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per favore dite ancora su a Bonaventura..
> così chissà che fa pure il 3 a 1



c'è gente che si incazzerebbe pure se dovesse segnare


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

cmq oggi 2 gol di testa, con ridolini non ricordo un gol di testa a parte crotone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per favore dite ancora su a Bonaventura..
> così chissà che fa pure il 3 a 1



Oggi nel largo ha giocato malissimo Ha sbagliato tantissime scelte, cio pero non cambia che in due situazioni ha fatto benissimo: Un colpo di testa perfetto ed un cross altretanto perfetto. Cosi é risultato decisivo. Una prestazione del genere puo bastare contro il Benevento, se gioca con questa mentalita contro squadre come il Toro i risultati si vedono (prestazione indecente una settimana fa)


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sbaglio o Kessie si posiziona da trequartista quando abbiamo noi il possesso palla?


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Kessie si posiziona da trequartista quando abbiamo noi il possesso palla?



non lo notato ma quel ruolo alla naingollan lo puo fare alla grande.


----------



## Zenos (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma quanto è inutile Bonaventura


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Suso dopo questa cosa andrebbe preso a schiaffi


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Suso impiccati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Rigore in movimento.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma cataldi ha fatto uguale ma che scandalo anche i commenti sky


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

suso è da prendere a schiaffi


----------



## kipstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

di nuovo mollicci....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sempre puntuale nel ammonire i nostri


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Stesso giallo non dato a Cataldi dato a Rodriguez. Che arbitro del razzo, proprio vigliacchi e ca.asotto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Suso e Il solito Bonaventura irritanti come mai. Menefreghisti e non professionali, proprio due asini da prendere a calci.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ottimo Rino con i cambi giusti


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Montolivo un fantasma, il peggiore dopo Borini


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

bravo kalinic che prende falli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)

Buona partita del capitone


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma dai!!!!! Ma quale espulsione


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lo sapevo che Romagnoli non finiva il match


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che asino Bonaventura. Decisivo 2 volte, ma avra sbagliato altre 10 azioni.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma andate a....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente difesa a 4 lol


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arbitro schifoso, Cataldi è ancora in campo


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Questa è espulsione "da Milan"....a parti invertite col cavolo...


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahah manco lo tocca di un metro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Suso veramente orribile oggi


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il var a cosa serve? Cataldi doveva essere espulso già nel primo tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che Romagnoli non finiva il match



Non c'e stato alcun contatto pero. Letizia si e tuffato


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia entrato non benissimo


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Romagnoli alla 150esima espulsione


----------



## ignaxio (3 Dicembre 2017)

qualcuno che si lamenta ancora del calcio d'angolo?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

2 gialli per Romagnoli inesistenti, Cataldi graziato 2 volte invece.
E meno male che si parla dei favori alle "grandi"


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bene, hanno pareggiato le ladrate. Arbitro fdp, simulazione di Letizia che ha fatto ancora un passo. Veramente indecente, Cataldi graziato e Rodriguez e Romagnoli ammoniti su invenzioni belle e buone. Bisogna farsi sentire


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

madonna telecronaca schifosamente faziosa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma sto VAR viene usato solo quando c'e' da espellere qualcuno dei nostri?


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Dicembre 2017)

Certo che tra arbitro, squadra e telecronaca passa la voglia di vedere le partite.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cosa serve tirare da quel angolo, Kessie?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque finisca partita largamente influenzata dalla NON espulsione di Cataldi e dalla espulsione di Romagnoli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ste sceneggiate per perdere tempo no però dai, le odio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Idiozia di Suso che da un pallone bruttissimo ad Abate che lo lancia malissimo.Errori da Serie B


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile da quando è entrato


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma 3 falli su biglia ma bastaaaa


----------



## Zenos (3 Dicembre 2017)

Biglia scarso scarso scarso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo totalmente in balia del Benevento, che vergogna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che sofferenza, mamma mia


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

E certo. lo buttano giù e Biglia scarso.
Ma fatemi il piacere


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Siamo totalmente in balia del Benevento, che vergogna



La peggior partita stagionale considerando il livello dell'avversario.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Pessimo cambio


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Incredibile, abbiamo un allenatore che fa 3 cambi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma Kessie è diventato attaccante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sto cambio no però, dai su. Siamo in 10, ma è pur sempre il Benvento, dio mio


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

siamo stupidi con tutti sti gialli rino deve mangiarseli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Con una prestazione del genere avremmo perso di goleada con QUALUNQUE squadra che non fosse il Benevento.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma è Bonaventura che ha lasciato colpire indisturbato di testa in area?


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Dicembre 2017)

Stiamo facendo catenaccio con relative perdite di tempo contro un Benevento con una voglia di vincere che noi ce oa sogniamo.

Comunque arbitro non all'altezza, al limite della faziosità.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque c'è un problema fisico spaventoso, cioè questi corrono come bestie rispetto a noi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura è un tumore maligno da asportare. Così come questo arbitro del *****


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma è Bonaventura che ha lasciato colpire indisturbato di testa in area?



È scemo


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che imbarazzo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso si dovrebbe vergognare per questo cambio. Non teniamo minimamente palla, invece di mettere qualcuno che puo portare palla o tenere su la squadra (Silva), toglie Suso e mette un altro difensore per chiudersi in difesa....CONTRO IL BENEVENTO! 

Non siamo il Pisa.


----------



## koti (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma è Bonaventura che ha lasciato colpire indisturbato di testa in area?


Si


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Domani caroselli per l'ingiusta sconfitta del Benevento di Cataldi (non espulso)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che bello buttiamo la palla via a caso contro il Benevento che ci schiaccia nella trequarti...

Avrei messo Locatelli o Silva


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Rintanati in difesa contro il Benevento bahh


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

tutti vogliono il punto del Benevento, dai telecronisti all'arbitro, alle vedove di vincenzella
partita dal clima tutt'altro che facile, dove gli unici che hanno tutto da perdere siamo noi
contano solo i tre punti a costo di concludere con 9 difensori


----------



## kipstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

tristezza....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Le sceneggiate per perdere tempo, mamma mia


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

che ignorante Abate, manco corre più


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

va beh ciao è destino


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non ci voglio credere


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non è possibile. Non è possibile.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non ci credo....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vabbe, ciao core


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tutti vogliono il punto del Benevento, dai telecronisti all'arbitro, alle vedove di vincenzella
> partita dal clima tutt'altro che facile, dove gli unici che hanno tutto da perdere siamo noi
> contano solo i tre punti a costo di concludere con 9 difensori



Si esatto, clima allucinante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che bello buttiamo la palla via a caso contro il Benevento che ci schiaccia nella trequarti...
> 
> Avrei messo Locatelli o Silva



Hai perfettamente ragione. Zapata e stato un cambio spaventosamente ignorante.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma siamo su Scherzi a parte?


----------



## Milanista (3 Dicembre 2017)

Me voglio taglià le vene.


----------



## Kaw (3 Dicembre 2017)

Era ovvio


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mamma mia.. son senza parole..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)

Addio


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sembra una partita dell'Italia dalla telecronaca, mai sentita tanta faziosità. Morite tutti


----------



## diavolo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Basta Milan per un po'


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

gol 
del
portiere

va beh...


----------



## hiei87 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo la barzelletta d'Italia. Credo che nessuna squadra nella storia abbia toccato un punto più basso di questo.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Biglia ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile da quando è entrato



Che roba...


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Dicembre 2017)

Catastrofe


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Dicembre 2017)

Giusto così, mentalità e squadra da B.


----------



## JohnDoe (3 Dicembre 2017)

lo sapevo che era gol..lo sapevo...!


----------



## alcyppa (3 Dicembre 2017)

Inconcepibile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo riusciti a resuscitare persino il Benevento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Gattuso a mettere Zapata invece di Silva o Locatelli per chiudersi in difesa. Una genialata totale.

Onestamente sono contento. Mi fanno schifo allenatori e squadre con scelte del genere. Ci siamo rassegnati al Benevento. Se ti chiudi in difesa e smetti di giocare e un gioco d'azzardo e basta. VERGOGNA.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Dicembre 2017)

Catenaccio e gol del portiere avversario. Ora sto in riposo per un po'. E' meglio.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che schifo. CHE SCHIFO.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie arbitro.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo degli zimbelli che meritano di fallire, che vadano tutti a fare in deretano dal presidente al cuoco. Il Milan per me è morto, non lo seguirò più. Ciao a tutti mi cancello dal forum.


----------



## Konrad (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che schifo...


----------



## Kaw (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dopo questa cosa, voglio solo che finisca questa stagione.
Abbiamo superato il limite


----------



## neversayconte (3 Dicembre 2017)

Straordinario gol del portiere.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ci sta bene. Rintanati contro il Benevento. Imbarazzanti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Questa partita era da vincere in qualunque modo, così Gattuso è finito già prima di cominciare...

Quel cambio zapata suso è stata la tomba su questo risultato.


----------



## Nicco (3 Dicembre 2017)

Senza parole.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

E che vuoi fare, questo siamo diventati ormai


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2017)

E chi poteva far fare il primo punto a sta squadra di scappati di casa? 

Speriamo che questa stagione finisca il piu' presto possibile


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Basta basta basta non è giusto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Dicembre 2017)

Giusto così, meritavano di più loro


----------



## neversayconte (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cambi inconcepibilli cmq peggio di montella


----------



## Alex (3 Dicembre 2017)

lo dicevo da settimane che sarebbe finita così, degrado all'ennesima potenza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Addirittura pure questo... non solo il primo punto contro di noi... come pure... mah...


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Fassone e Mirabelli saranno ricordati per sempre nel Milan che regalò il primo punto al Benevento


----------



## vitrich86 (3 Dicembre 2017)

ma come si fa uno a chiudere volutamente dietro contro il benevento?! che dilettanti...ma neanche in 9...che degrado


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Dicembre 2017)

Con questo possiamo anche ritirarci dal campionato

NON ESISTE di fare catenaccio col Benevento, neanche in 10, NON ESISTE


----------



## neversayconte (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non mi dispiace neanche un pò. d'altronde con questo atteggiamento sparagnino, togli una punta per un difensore. Caspita comincio a rimpiangere vincenzo che non lo avrebbe mai fatto.


----------



## Eziomare (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che schifo, da lasciar perdere tutto.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mi ci giocavo qualcosa che saremmo stati noi i primi a dare un punto a sti scappati di casa. Pure il portiere siamo riusciti a far segnare. Mamma mia.


----------



## Milanista (3 Dicembre 2017)

Grandissimo gol del portiere, Kalinic non l'avrebbe mai fatto.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

Una società seria ora li metterebbe in ritiro fino a giugno e sparerebbe in testa al primo che fiata.


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso nel chiudersi dietro ha commesso un errore da dilettante qual'è. E' mi spiace dirlo, ma siamo veramente al punto più basso di questa nuova gestione.

Bisogna ripartire da un allenatore VERO..


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie Gattuso, oggi mi fai vergognare di essere milanista.


----------



## Snake (3 Dicembre 2017)

siamo ufficialmente lo zimbello d'europa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo la barzelletta di Italia. Sui social non posso metterci piede. Ci saranno perculate fino a fine stagione. Questa è una catastrofe completa.


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

questa stagione non fa testo non ce na va bene una.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Beh ma se Gattuso dopo non ride è come una vittoria!

Yeeeee


----------



## Devil man (3 Dicembre 2017)

MONTELLA STARÀ RIDENDO DI GUSTO ADESSO


----------



## diavolo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Elliott pensaci tu.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Le mie speranze su Gattuso sono finite ancora prima di cominciare, pensavo sarebbero durate di più.... Già partire di nuovo con Kalinic titolare, e vabbè, ci sta, in 5 giorni magari non vuoi fare rivoluzioni. Quel cambio con Zapata però fa capire subito il tipo di mentalità. 

Seguirò il Milan giusto Europa League, il campionato lo lascio perdere ormai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma pretendevate che Gattuso cambiasse le cose in soli 4 giorni con 3 allenamenti alle spalle? Boh



Bastava mettere Locatelli o Silva anziche Zapata. Si e chiuso in difesa e si e rassegnato al gioco del Benevento. Pazzesco.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Dicembre 2017)

Io non ho parole. Le ho finite. Vorrei tanto sapere cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritare tutto questo. Il primo punto del Benevento nel recupero con un gol del portiere in avvitamento. Qualcuno - ******** - doveva pur marcarlo, o no? Il primo grazie va ai giocatori che hanno consentito questo scempio, il secondo all'arbitro che ci ha buttato fuori Romagnoli e tenuto dentro Cataldi.
Mi piacerebbe tanto guarire dal virus Milan, vorrei avere la capacità di non guardare più questo schifo ogni santa domenica. Sono schifato, schifato. Io ho visto Van Basten, Rijkaard, Albertini, Shevchenko, Rui Costa, Kakà, Maldini, Baresi, Weah e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Perchè devo subire Bonaventura che non difende? Perchè devo subire Suso so-fare-solo-una-cosa? Perchè devo subire Abate che fa fallo al limite al 94'? Perchè? Perchè? Sono ultrastufo. Mi avete rotto il *****. Fassone e Mirabelli li devono lavare, tutti, indegni della maglia di Rivera. Fate schifo.


----------



## Milanista (3 Dicembre 2017)

Catenaccio e pareggio col Benevento, con gol del portiere.


Credo sia il punto più basso della storia del Milan da almeno 30 anni. Oggi, siamo la barzelletta del campionato. Oggi, non siamo diversi dall'inter di Moratti. Oggi, facciamo ridere tutta Italia.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

8 minuti arroccati nella nostra area che neanche contro non avessimo avuto il barcellona, no, aveva la PEGGIOR SQUADRA DEL MONDO nelle classifiche di prima divisione.
UNA DELLLE PEGGIORI DELLA STORIA DELLO SPORT, nel calcio la PEGGIORE DI SEMPRE.

e ci siamo RINTANATI in mille in area.

SENZA MAI RADDOPPIARE SULLE FASCE (vedi la punizione del gol nata da un abate lasciato uno vs uno contro uno piu' giovane e veloce di lui, con kessie nettamente in ritardo, come SEMPRE, quando è ora di raddoppiare)

Che poi la storia sia incredibilmente beffarda si sa , che noi siamo ormai diventati la barzelletta d'europa dopo questo gol del portiere al 90esimo per il primo punto della peggior squadra della storia pure, nel giorno del cambio d'allenatore che avrebbe dovuto darci LA GRINTA LO SPRINT il MANGIARE ASSIEME e che decide di arroccarsi neanche fossimo il PISA contro il REAL MADRID.

Kalinic ha la grinta di un cerino, tutta la squadra è indecente e lo schema a TRE dietro FA ****** se fatto in modo statico, e noi siamo la squadra piu' statica del mondo secondo me.

cmq per quest'anno ho chiuso, lo seguo solo in e.league fino all'eliminazione prevedibile contro CHIUNQUE ai sedicesimi.

VERGOGNA VERGOGNA VERGOGNA


----------



## Schism75 (3 Dicembre 2017)

I cambi da catenacciaro, che faceva pure quello di prima, non li capirò mai. Ti chiudi dietro e poi prendi goal.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Gattuso nel chiudersi dietro ha commesso un errore da dilettante qual'è. E' mi spiace dirlo, ma siamo veramente al punto più basso di questa nuova gestione.
> 
> Bisogna ripartire da un allenatore VERO..



Bisogna ripartire da:

-una proprietà vera
-una dirigenza vera
-un allenatore vero
-una squadra vera

Qua c'è da fare un reset vero e proprio


----------



## The Ripper (3 Dicembre 2017)

la stagioen più imbarazzante dai tempi di Kluivert, Ziege e Bogarde
Tra l'altro vedo un sacco di analogie con quella stagione


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la stagioen più imbarazzante dai tempi di Kluivert, Ziege e Bogarde
> Tra l'altro vedo un sacco di analogie con quella stagione



Si, uguale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Essere dominati dal Benevento e farsi fare gol dal portiere è uno dei punti più bassi di vergogna nella recente storia.

Dispiace che capiti all prima di Rino, ma ha sbagliato TUTTO. Se questo è l'inizio, c'è da piangere.

Ora spengo tutto perchè non riesco a sopportare i godimenti di stampa, telecronisti, tromboni vari e montelliani finti milanisti.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la stagioen più imbarazzante dai tempi di Kluivert, Ziege e Bogarde
> Tra l'altro vedo un sacco di analogie con quella stagione



Questa è molto molto peggio


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2017)

Per quest'anno meglio lasciar perdere, mi sa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ahah ma davvero abbiamo preso gol al 95' dal portiere? Roba che neanche a Fifa succede.
Vabbè almeno posso dire di averle viste tutte. Mi mancherebbe solo la retrocessione in B quest'anno ma non penso che arriveremo a tanto.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma 6,5
Musacchio 5
Bonucci 6,5
Romagnoli 6 rosso inventato
Rodriguez 5,5
Kessie 5,5
Montolivo 6
Borini 5,5
Suso 4,5
Kalinic 6
Bonaventura 5 vergonoso

Abate 3 unica cosa di Montella che non lo metteva mai, indegno
Biglia 5,5
Zapata s.v.


Non ci credo, quest'anno è così..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Essere dominati dal Benevento e farsi fare gol dal portiere è uno dei punti più bassi di vergogna nella recente storia.

Dispiace che capiti all prima di Rino, ma ha sbagliato TUTTO. Se questo è l'inizio, c'è da piangere.

Ora spengo tutto perchè non riesco a sopportare i godimenti di stampa, telecronisti, tromboni vari e montelliani finti milanisti.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Dicembre 2017)

Certo che abbiamo contro tutti, stampa, media e giocatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bene o male, abbiamo contribuito a scrivere la storia


----------



## Heaven (3 Dicembre 2017)

Questa passerà alla storia come la stagione più sfortunata ed imbarazzante del Milan


----------



## Devil man (3 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bisogna ripartire da:
> 
> -una proprietà vera
> -una dirigenza vera
> ...



Il reset è stato fatto e male.. non c'è ne sarà un altro... Ci si deve attaccare alla canna del gas e basta..


----------



## Cizzu (3 Dicembre 2017)

Gestione della partita gravemente insufficiente. Ma chi sono gli illusi che credevano che Gattuso potesse far meglio di Montella? E' un avvicendamento orribile.
Dalla padella alla brace.

Vergogna.
Squadra da lotta retrocessione. 

Gattuso è altamente incompetente come tecnico. Non capisco proprio la scelta di affidargli la panchina... ma chi ha deciso?! Fassone?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il punto più basso della storia del Milan.


----------



## mistergao (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lo scrivo io prima che nei prossimi mesi lo scriviate voi in lungo e in largo: Gattuso vattene.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dicevamo? cuore, grinta le cose cambierannrmai abbiamo superato anche i carabinieri come barzelletta d'italia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

meritiamo veramente il peggio. Mi sono stancato di stare male ogni settimana. Non ne posso più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la stagioen più imbarazzante dai tempi di Kluivert, Ziege e Bogarde
> Tra l'altro vedo un sacco di analogie con quella stagione


Speriamo che l'anno prossimo finirà come finì la stagione successiva a quella di Kluivert, Ziege e Bogarde


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 8 minuti arroccati nella nostra area che neanche contro non avessimo avuto il barcellona, no, aveva la PEGGIOR SQUADRA DEL MONDO nelle classifiche di prima divisione.
> UNA DELLLE PEGGIORI DELLA STORIA DELLO SPORT, nel calcio la PEGGIORE DI SEMPRE.
> 
> e ci siamo RINTANATI in mille in area.
> ...



!


----------



## ignaxio (3 Dicembre 2017)

io chiudo il forum ragazzi.. adios


----------



## Kaw (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma Abate fresco che si fa bruciare nello scatto e regala la punizione?
Cioè il Benevento correva a mille, noi tutti molli.
Questa partita è peggio di tutto quello che poteva capitare, perchè non c'è nemmeno più l'entusiasmo derivato dal nuovo allenatore, anzi ora è peggio delle ultime giornate di Montella.

Comunque un epic fail galattico, sarà ricordato per sempre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Notare come il server stia quasi crashando, immagino i maiali di altre squadre che vengono qua a leggere come stiano godendo.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non oso nemmeno rispondere al telefono.


----------



## cremone (3 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Certo che abbiamo contro tutti, stampa, media e giocatori.



Abbiamo speso oltre 200 milioni, inevitabile che ci scannano


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Dicembre 2017)

A che ora fanno i supplementari della finale champions?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vorrei far notare un dettaglio: 17 tiri di cui 6 in porta per il Benevento; 12 tiri di cui 7 in porta per il Milan


----------



## Jazzy R&B (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il mio cervello si rifiuta di elaborare quello che è successo....e io mi rifiuto di credere che sia successo davvero tutto ciò, gol del portiere in tuffo di testa al 95'...è troppo


----------



## gheorghehagi (3 Dicembre 2017)

comunque ogni volta che un utente scrive "non vedo l'ora che arrivi domenica per vedere la partita del milan" succede qualcosa di straordinario, imprevedibile


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il reset è stato fatto e male.. non c'è ne sarà un altro... Ci si deve attaccare alla canna del gas e basta..



Vedrai che ci sarà. Ma se ci appiopperanno il settlement agreement ci vorrà molto tempo per risorgere dalle ceneri


----------



## R41D3N (3 Dicembre 2017)

Si però voler considerare che in 10 dovevano finirci loro e non noi, non è possibile prendere i gol che abbiamo preso... Sono veramente da congiunzione astrale!!! Mai visto una cosa del genere ma ormai tutto ciò che di negativo può succedere a noi succede.


----------



## danjr (3 Dicembre 2017)

Basta, ci sentiamo nella stagione 2018/2019


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque oggi andremo a -20 punti dall'Inter al 3 Dicembre. A Maggio ci danno minimo 40 punti.
Pensiamo a fare 40 punti il prima possibile per salvarci.


----------



## ilcondompelato (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Notare come il server stia quasi crashando, immagino i maiali di altre squadre che vengono qua a leggere come stiano godendo.



Sicuro saranno quei pezzenti indaisti


----------



## folletto (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che vergogna, non riuscire a tener palla anche se in 10 con questi che ne avevano perse 15 su 15.......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Dicembre 2017)

Alla fine il risultato è giusto, è incredibile solamente come è arrivato


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (3 Dicembre 2017)

Che pena. Siamo tornati agli ultimi due anni. Kalinic somiglia a Bacca, Kessiè non dà niente di più di un buon Kucka, idem RR per Antonelli, Bonucci come il miglior Paletta, qualche raro buono spunto di Bonaventura o Suso (a partite alterne). Biglia e Cala non pervenuti, Musacchio niente di che.
Sono davvero depresso


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Segnali inequivocabili del dio del calcio. Quando succedono queste cose la stagione è andata.
Ci vediamo a Luglio ragazzi...

Comunque oggi giocata la peggior partita degli ultimi anni. L'assedio finale del Benevento uno dei punti più umilianti e vergognosi della storia del Milan.


----------



## The P (3 Dicembre 2017)

Chiudersi in difesa quando manca tutto quel tempo è da esonero immediato. Mi spiace per Rino, ma oggi merita l'esonero, diretto.


----------



## 1972 (3 Dicembre 2017)

resto sereno. vincere questa partita non avrebbe cambiato il destino della nostra stagione. occorre programmare sin da subito la prossima stagione nella speranza che i dilettanti allo sbaraglio vengano messi alla porta. dopo montella a togliersi dai ******** deve essere mirabelli.....


----------



## ARKANA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh ma se Gattuso dopo non ride è come una vittoria!
> 
> Yeeeee



Visto che mi sento tirato in causa ti rispondo, riguardo a quello che ho scritto prima,premetto che secondo me hai travisato il mio discorso, non ho mai detto che Gattuso sia un fenomeno, ho detto solo che se facesse come Simone Inzaghi non vedrei la necessità di sostituirlo con Conte, ovviamente dopo quello visto oggi, il mio discorso può andare tranquillamente a farsi fo***re, solo una domanda però: proprio sicuro che con un allenatore serio questi inizino a giocare bene? Proprio sicuro che non siano scarsi e quindi anche con Gesù cristo in panchina farebbero schifo lo stesso?


----------



## 1972 (3 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Chiudersi in difesa quando manca tutto quel tempo è da esonero immediato. Mi spiace per Rino, ma oggi merita l'esonero, diretto.



questa squadra non si regge in piedi - fisicamente sta a pezzi !


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Questa squadra allenatori mediocri a parte è stata costruita a caso, quando lo volete capire?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2017)

Boh, non saprei neanche cosa dire.

Mi son messo a ridere quando ha segnato il portiere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh ma se Gattuso dopo non ride è come una vittoria!
> 
> Yeeeee



Chissá che soddisfazione per gli anti-Montelliani...


----------



## PM3 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi qualcuno mi deve spiegare l'utilità del Var.
Perché la partita è stata nettamente falsata dal direttore di gara con una gestione dei cartellini vergognosa. 
Primo giallo a Romagnoli è al limite del ridicolo.
Non dare il secondo giallo a Cataldi è qualcosa di inconcepibile visto quanto è stato solare per 2 volto (posso capire una volta, ma due volte...).

Per il resto hanno meritato il pari, giocando in 12.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Visto che mi sento tirato in causa ti rispondo, riguardo a quello che ho scritto prima,premetto che secondo me hai travisato il mio discorso, non ho mai detto che Gattuso sia un fenomeno, ho detto solo che se facesse come Simone Inzaghi non vedrei la necessità di sostituirlo con Conte, ovviamente dopo quello visto oggi, il mio discorso può andare tranquillamente a farsi fo***re, solo una domanda però: proprio sicuro che con un allenatore serio questi inizino a giocare bene? Proprio sicuro che non siano scarsi e quindi anche con Gesù cristo in panchina farebbero schifo lo stesso?



Sicuro al 100%

Così come son sicuro che Gattuso poteva fare poco in 4 giorni 

Ma i campionati di Inter e Valencia dimostrano che l'allenatore fa tutta la differenza del mondo


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Prestazione indecente, ma resta il fatto che la partita è stata DECISA dalla faziosità dell'arbitro (vedi Cataldi e Romagnoli).
Ovviamente nessun giornale domani parlerà di Mariani, ma tutti si esalteranno, come i telecronisti oggi, per il pareggio all'ultimo della squadra-simpatia.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma davvero c'è chi rimpiange Ridolini?

State ridotti male, è?

Gattuso è solo un traghettatore, messo lì per i disastri fatti da Pulcinella.


----------



## gheorghehagi (3 Dicembre 2017)

io gli avrei espulsi tutti pur di nn vederli giocare


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Benevento trend tweet negli Stati Uniti


----------



## Edric (3 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Certo che abbiamo contro tutti, stampa, media e giocatori.



Non vedo perché stupirsi Totem, è perfettamente normale che sia così.

E così *continuerà ad essere* finché i "tifosi" del Milan continueranno a scrivere commenti del tutto privi di *orgoglio* e di *attributi* come quelli che si leggono in queste pagine.

Perché mai qualcun'altro dovrebbe "difendere" chi non fa altro che *disprezzare sè stesso, il proprio valore e/o la propria storia* ?

Se "veramente" non sopportate i commenti dei tromboni e di tutti quelli che godono a vedere quanto stiano male ANCHE gli altri è il caso che RIALZIATE la testa.

Altrimenti, se preferite, continuate pure a tenere la testa bassa e a dare ragione a chi gode di ogni "problema" e/o risultato mancato.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Dicembre 2017)

I dati di oggi importanti: il peggiore in campo (Bonaventura) fa un assist e un gol, Montolivo (praticamente ex in tutto) è il migliore a centrocampo che a parte appoggiare il pallone e tentare lanci ad occhi chiusi non fa ma sbaglia sempre meno degli altri 3, Paletta è stato fatto fuori per errori meno gravi di quelli visti finora dai tre centrali, se il tuo attaccante non vede la porta è durissima e si insiste col schierarlo senza nessuna spiegazione logica, Abate senza corsa non solo non è più utile ma pure deleterio, in difficoltà una squadra si affida al 442 e si gioca semplice invece tutto l'opposto, sostituire un allenatore (scarso) con un altro meno esperto non è stata una genialata, abbiamo contro tutti e se persino i telecronisti stanno dalla parte avversaria diventa tutto molto più difficile.

Se poi l'arbitro ci mette del suo espellendo Romagnoli, fallo inesistente ma intervento stupido, e dirigendo a favore del Benevento diventa una missione impossibile.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

1) E' la prima volta in 27 anni di tifo rossonero che vedo il Milan subire gol dal portiere avversario.

2) Il cambio di Gattuso, Zapata per Suso, è stato un suicidio, perchè giocando col 7-2-0 è ovvio che prima o poi il gol lo prendi, anche se giochi con il Roccella Jonica.

3) Errore di Gattuso a parte, i giocatori hanno colpe enormi, perchè non puoi farti mettere sotto dal Benevento per 30 minuti, neanche se giochi in 10. Sembrava Barcellona-Milan.

4) Evitate di dire che l'espulsione non c'era, perchè non c'era neanche l'angolo da cui è nato il gol di Kalinic.

5) Si profila una stagione disgraziatissima, da decimo-dodicesimo posto, e il gol di Brignoli è un segnale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è chi rimpiange Ridolini?
> 
> State ridotti male, è?
> 
> Gattuso è solo un traghettatore, messo lì per i disastri fatti da Pulcinella.



Oggi con Montella avremmo vinto facile.

Se Ventura si é dimesso dopo un pareggio con la Svezia cosa dovrebbe fare Gattuso?

Mi aspetto quantomeno la,presentazione delle dimissioni, magari rifiutate dalla societâ, ma Gattuso deve dimettersi


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oggi con Montella avremmo vinto facile.
> 
> Se Ventura si é dimesso dopo un pareggio con la Svezia cosa dovrebbe fare Gattuso?
> 
> Mi aspetto quantomeno la,presentazione delle dimissioni, magari rifiutate dalla societâ, ma Gattuso deve dimettersi



Sì. Probabilmente avremmo vinto anche lo scudetto alla fine. Con Kalinic capocannoniere con 50 gol.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Quanti punti abbiamo di distanza dalla terzultima? Non voglio vedere la classifica sennò mi viene un'ulcera alla retina.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oggi con Montella avremmo vinto facile.
> 
> Se Ventura si é dimesso dopo un pareggio con la Svezia cosa dovrebbe fare Gattuso?
> 
> Mi aspetto quantomeno la,presentazione delle dimissioni, magari rifiutate dalla societâ, ma Gattuso deve dimettersi



Sì le dimissioni, non è mica fesso. Starà in panchina finchè non sarà sollevato o finirà la stagione.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché stupirsi Totem, è perfettamente normale che sia così.
> 
> E così *continuerà ad essere* finché i "tifosi" del Milan continueranno a scrivere commenti del tutto privi di *orgoglio* e di *attributi* come quelli che si leggono in queste pagine.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sì le dimissioni, non è mica fesso. Starà in panchina finchè non sarà sollevato o finirà la stagione.



Si ma qui il primo ad essere cacciato deve essere Mirabelli. Ora basta prendersela solo con l'allenatore.


----------



## Edric (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Notare come il server stia quasi crashando, immagino i maiali di altre squadre che vengono qua a leggere come stiano godendo.



E' assolutamente così infatti.

E, onestamente, non gli si può nemmeno dar torto finché gli offriamo lo "spettacolo" di commenti di "autoflagellazione" continua a cui li abbiamo ampiamente abituati.


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

A parte il cambio Suso-Zapata, mi spiegate cosa doveva fare Gattuso in 6 giorni?


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> E' assolutamente così infatti.
> 
> E, onestamente, non gli si può nemmeno dar torto finché gli offriamo lo "spettacolo" di commenti di "autoflagellazione" continua a cui li abbiamo ampiamente abituati.



Scusa ma dopo la partita di oggi, quali commenti vorresti leggere?


----------



## Edric (3 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oggi con Montella avremmo vinto facile.
> 
> Se Ventura si é dimesso dopo un pareggio con la Svezia cosa dovrebbe fare Gattuso?
> 
> Mi aspetto quantomeno la,presentazione delle dimissioni, magari rifiutate dalla societâ, ma Gattuso deve dimettersi



Ecco un perfetto esempio di "tifoso" attuale.
Gli unici a doversi dimettere (dalla qualifica di tifoso del Milan) è chi cerca solo di riuscire a veder "bruciare Roma".


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io mi gioco il pareggio o vittoria benevento. Se conosco bene i miei polli, entreremo nella storia del Benevento di gran classe.



This. 

Lo sapevo maledetti!! Indegni, vergognosi e vorrei dire tanto altro ma mi fermo qui. Maledetti.
Rino non c'entra nulla, lui è la nostra storia Fassone e Mirabelli no!!!!! è soltanto colpa di questa società indegna! 

Devono dimettersi i due interisti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ecco un perfetto esempio di "tifoso" attuale.
> Gli unici a doversi dimettere (dalla qualifica di tifoso del Milan) è chi cerca solo di riuscire a veder "bruciare Roma".



Guarda che io ho sostenuto senza se e senza ma societá, allenatore e e giocatori fino a settimana scirsa.

Chi si deve fare un bell’esame di coscienza é chi ha minato la cistruzione della squadra a partire da Agosto.

Io dopo 5 mesi di isolato sostegno contro tutto e tutti, posso benissimo ora permettermi qualsiasi commento senza venire censurato da quei geni che vedevano nel buttar allkaria tutto la panacea di tutti i mali.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è chi rimpiange Ridolini?
> 
> State ridotti male, è?
> 
> Gattuso è solo un traghettatore, messo lì per i disastri fatti da Pulcinella.



I ridoliners già gufavano prima che iniziasse la partita, questa è la cosa più triste di oggi.

Detto questo, ribadisco quel che pensavo lunedi: Montella non andava confermato a maggio e al massimo andava cacciato dopo la Roma, ma a situazione già compromessa andava ormai sopportato fino a fine campionato. Si sapeva che Benevento era una vera e propria trappola e la meritava Montella, non certo Gattuso. Errore sesquipedale nella tempistica dei geni Fasso-Mira.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I ridoliners già gufavano prima che iniziasse la partita, questa è la cosa più triste di oggi.
> 
> Detto questo, ribadisco quel che pensavo lunedi: Montella non andava confermato a maggio e al massimo andava cacciato dopo la Roma, ma a situazione già compromessa andava ormai sopportato fino a fine campionato. Si sapeva che Benevento era una vera e propria trappola e la meritava Montella, non certo Gattuso. Errore sesquipedale nella tempistica dei geni Fasso-Mira.



Abbastanza d’accordo. Per me Montella doveva essere caboiato dopo aaek-Milan, ma adesso lo si doveva tenere.


----------



## Edric (3 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma dopo la partita di oggi, quali commenti vorresti leggere?



Commenti *degni* di persone che si ricordino da dove vengono e cosa hanno fatto nella loro storia.

Commenti *degni* di persone che DIMOSTRINO di volere veramente che la squadra torni ai massimi livelli e che quindi (a stagione in corso) DIFENDANO la propria squadra, i propri giocatori *E* la proprià società (salvo poi trarre le conclusioni e le critiche dovute al *momento adeguato*) quando ce ne sia bisogno.

Commenti DEGNI quindi di persone che si definiscono *tifosi del Milan* (e per fortuna nostra ne abbiamo ancora abbastanza).

Invece quello che non vorrei più leggere (ma che, come vediamo, ancora si legge fin troppo spesso) sono i commenti di "bambini" che si "lamentano" di tutto e di tutti invece di "combattere" per raggiungere risultati.
O i commenti di "tifosi" che dopo una partita vorrebbero adirittura le DIMISSIONI (per fare cosa poi ?).
O i commenti, continui e reiterati, di chi mi sembra più animato dalla voglia di VEDERE BRUCIARE TUTTO che da quella di veder vincere la propria squadra.

Questi non so cosa sia ma, di certo, NON significa essere tifosi del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Il Milan, la sua storia, ESIGE un Presidente vero, un AD vero e milanista, un DS serio e milanista.
Basta interisti, basta incompetenti e dilettanti allo sbaraglio, basta con sta cavolo di proprietà fantasma.
Avete ROVINATO IL MILAN.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

È vero che con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte ma se cataldi fosse stato espulso come meritava nel primo tempo ora staremmo parlando d'altro.


----------



## robs91 (3 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> A parte il cambio Suso-Zapata, mi spiegate cosa doveva fare Gattuso in 6 giorni?



Non schierare 'sto modulo di melma tanto x cominciare.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Benevento trend tweet negli Stati Uniti



Sul serio? ahahahah


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I ridoliners già gufavano prima che iniziasse la partita, questa è la cosa più triste di oggi.
> 
> Detto questo, ribadisco quel che pensavo lunedi: Montella non andava confermato a maggio e al massimo *andava cacciato dopo la Roma*, ma a situazione già compromessa andava ormai sopportato fino a fine campionato. Si sapeva che Benevento era una vera e propria trappola e la meritava Montella, non certo Gattuso. Errore sesquipedale nella tempistica dei geni Fasso-Mira.



Non aver cacciato Montella dopo la sconfitta con la Roma è stato il primo gravissimo errore della dirigenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Commenti *degni* di persone che si ricordino da dove vengono e cosa hanno fatto nella loro storia.
> 
> Commenti *degni* di persone che DIMOSTRINO di volere veramente che la squadra torni ai massimi livelli e che quindi (a stagione in corso) DIFENDANO la propria squadra, i propri giocatori *E* la proprià società (salvo poi trarre le conclusioni e le critiche dovute al *momento adeguato*) quando ce ne sia bisogno.
> 
> ...



Ti stimo tantissimo perchè il tuo post si vede che è sincero, puro, milanista al 100%. 
Però purtroppo ti devo dire che è utopistico, perchè si tratta pur sempre di un forum su Internet. Che raccoglie decine e decine di parere diversi di utenti che possono sfogarsi, che vanno accettati, e per questo capita di leggere di tutto e di più. I forum sono così per ogni tipo di argomento, che siano le ferramenta o le serie TV. Con l'aggravante che l'argomento è il calcio, qualcosa che di solito fa arrabbiare/godere oltre il limite, qualcosa che spesso spinge le emozioni oltre la razionalità.

Quello che è inaccettabile è il trolling. E ultimamente, ahimè, ne sto leggendo tantissimo da parte di qualche utente a cui il Milan non interessa nulla, ma che magari ha altre ragioni dietro ai suoi post.
Sarebbe opportuno perseguire questi post perchè veramente inquinano l'ambiente, e hanno intenzioni evidenti.

Detto questo, ripeto, ti stimo tantissimo


----------



## mandraghe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Quindi abbiamo l'impresa?

Siamo riusciti a concedere il primo punto alla peggiore squadra di tutte le maggiori leghe europee?

Ma siccome #weareacmilan ci abbiamo aggiunto anche il gol del pari all'ultimo minuto e in sopramercato abbiamo fatto segnare anche il loro portiere...d'altronde le figure di M. bisogna farle bene.

Ah, per completare la nostra splendida domenica stasera l'Inter sarà prima in classifica...

Com'è che diceva quel tale Murphy?


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cmq questa stagione è nata male, è disgraziata e la partita di oggi ne è la controprova. Ormai mi sono rassegnato, finiremo tra il settimo e il nono posto, se crolla la Samp possiamo arrivare al massimo sesti.
In questi casi si dice "speriamo finisca prima possibile", il problema è che siamo a Dicembre.
Per me la colpa principale è dei giocatori.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Cmq questa stagione è nata male, è disgraziata e la partita di oggi ne è la controprova. Ormai mi sono rassegnato, finiremo tra il settimo e il nono posto, se crolla la Samp possiamo arrivare al massimo sesti.
> In questi casi si dice "speriamo finisca prima possibile", il problema è che siamo a Dicembre.
> Per me la colpa principale è dei giocatori.



Sono quasi arrivato a sperare di perdere con il verona in coppa che perdere il derby. A che punto mi hanno portato dio mio


----------



## fabri47 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Pareggio con il Benevento (primo punto loro) e non solo, gol subito dal PORTIERE. Beato chi pensa che siamo ancora da quarto posto.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono quasi arrivato a sperare di perdere con il verona in coppa che perdere il derby. A che punto mi hanno portato dio mio



Scusa non ti ho capito...


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non schierare 'sto modulo di melma tanto x cominciare.



a questo punto, credo sia proprio una scelta societaria. Adesso deve andare contro e mettere la difesa a 4


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Scusa non ti ho capito...



in coppa italia se vinciamo col verona poi abbiamo il derby


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ci sta deridendo tutto il Mondo.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque per la cronaca l'ultimo gol di un portiere in Serie A risaliva al 2001, *16 anni fa*. Se non è questo un segnale di stagione disgraziata...


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> in coppa italia se vinciamo col verona poi abbiamo il derby



Ah già...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mah, io son stato felice per la favola del Benevento, forse perchè apprezzo quel che da lo sport, anche se la mia squadra ha due punti in meno. Arbitraggio contrario ma ci sono abituato da anni. 

Il Benevento le aveva perse tutte ma non è sta squadra materasso, un punto o una vittoria dovevano arrivare prima o poi. Mettere Gattuso proprio prima di questa trappola è stata una mossa geniale...

Infine il dato che mi preoccupa è che l'ultimo Milan di Montella era meglio di questo primo Milan di Gattuso.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Comunque per la cronaca l'ultimo gol di un portiere in Serie A risaliva al 2001, *16 anni fa*. Se non è questo un segnale di stagione disgraziata...



Si beh, le stagioni nascono fortunate o disgraziate, il calcio si sa è cosi. Noi abbiamo tantissimi limiti, tantissime colpe...ma c'è da dire anche che non ci gira bene nulla, nessun episodio a favore.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mah, io son stato felice per la favola del Benevento, forse perchè apprezzo quel che da lo sport, anche se la mia squadra ha due punti in meno. Arbitraggio contrario ma ci sono abituato da anni.
> 
> Il Benevento le aveva perse tutte ma non è sta squadra materasso, un punto o una vittoria dovevano arrivare prima o poi. Mettere Gattuso proprio prima di questa trappola è stata una mossa geniale...
> 
> Infine il dato che mi preoccupa è che*l'ultimo Milan di Montella era meglio di questo primo Milan di Gattuso*.



Sarà perchè Gattuso è meridionale.


----------



## BELOUFA (3 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Sarà perchè Gattuso è meridionale.



Montella invece è tirolese.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

È vero che con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte ma se cataldi fosse stato espulso come meritava nel primo tempo ora staremmo parlando d'altro. Vergogna.
Non so nemmeno con chi prendermela: Gattuso non ha colpe di certo, la squadra ha giocato bene rispetto a quando era allenata da Montella. Me la prendo solo con l'arbitro che ha espulso romagnoli per un fallo che non c'era mentre cataldi doveva già essere sotto la doccia dal primo tempo.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Montella invece è tirolese.



Era una battuta...


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> È vero che con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte ma se cataldi fosse stato espulso come meritava nel primo tempo ora staremmo parlando d'altro. Vergogna.
> Non so nemmeno con chi prendermela: Gattuso non ha colpe di certo, la squadra ha giocato bene rispetto a quando era allenata da Montella. Me la prendo solo con l'arbitro che ha espulso romagnoli per un fallo che non c'era mentre cataldi doveva già essere sotto la doccia dal primo tempo.



ema lascialo stare l'arbitro, se è per questo non c'era neanche l'angolo da cui è nato il gol di Kalinic. La verità è che siamo messi male male, ci siamo fatti schiacciare mezz'ora da una squadra che aveva perso 15 partite su 15. E i giocatori per me sono i primo colpevoli di ciò.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Al di là dell'arbitraggio questa vicenda fantozziana mi farebbe molto ridere...Se solo non fossi milanista, però.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Commento azzeccatissimo a mio parere
"portando l'Inter al Milan, il Milan è diventato l'Inter"

Mi limito ad aggiungere che portando la Roma all'Inter, l'Inter è diventata la Roma, e infatti se la gioca per lo scudetto.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ci hanno umiliato il doppio, sia perché loro hanno ottenuto il primo punto, ma anche perché hanno segnato il gol del pareggio con il portiere. Vergogna totale contro la peggiore squadra di serie A!


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Anche Gattuso trend tweet negli Stati Uniti. 

Marchiato a fuoco ovunque dopo una partita. Che tristezza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


>



Ahahahahahahah!!! E ovviamente ha segnato ridendo! Ahahah


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Bisogna dare un po di tempo il terremoto che ha lasciato il play boy di prima non si sistema in una settimana... piuttosto non sarebbe il caso di parlare di un portiere che non solo non para più, ma che oggi Ha fatto un errore gravissimo sul primo gol..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Dicembre 2017)

La cosa che mi spaventa è che abbiamo giocato alla pari del Benevento.....e ho detto tutto......


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bisogna dare un po di tempo il terremoto che ha lasciato il play boy di prima non si sistema in una settimana... piuttosto non sarebbe il caso di parlare di un portiere che non solo non para più, ma che oggi Ha fatto un errore gravissimo sul primo gol..



errore gravissimo? gli han tirato una bordata al volo che è passata in mezzo ad una selva di gente, cosa doveva fare?
piuttosto han dormito bellamente i nostri kessie e soprattutto borini, andati mollissimi a contrastare il tiro (soprattutto l'italiano).
roba che all'inter o alla juve vedi la gente che si lancia per terra piuttosto che far passare una mosca.

col tempo donnarumma imparera' a rinviarli il piu' possibile di lato, quei tiri, ma non è cosi facile come sembra soprattutto se tu sei alto 2 metri e il tiro è qualche cm piu' basso , quel tanto che non ti permette un'estensione laterale naturale per poterla deviare in corner.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mi sono riproposto di sbollire prima di scrivere.
La tentazione di togliermi qualche sassolino ce l'ho ma non voglio infierire, il risultato e la prestazione di oggi richiederebbero un bagno di umiltà per tanti, ma immagino di chiedere troppo.

Ma quanto era prevedibile tutto questo? Molto prevedibile dico io e non per colpa di Rino.
Se proprio si voleva cambiare allenatore in questo modo ridicolo e osceno lo si doveva fare con un nome in mano di altissimo livello, altrimenti era meglio rimanere così, piacesse o meno Montella.
In questo modo si è ragionato di "pancia" come fanno tanti qua dentro, e si è sacrificato il povero Rino, volenteroso ma senza esperienza e caratterialmente ancora "acerbo" e ve lo dico io che di anni ne ho più di Rino.
Non serviva un allenatore a cui far fare esperienza ma uno che ci facesse svoltare, e allora mi chiedo cosa diavolo hanno visto in Rino a parte il fatto del "costo zero"?

Hanno fatto fuori Montella forse nel periodo in cui la quadra (a parte alcuni giocatori fuori forma) sembrava iniziare a vedersi.
E col Torino abbiamo pareggiato per sculo, con l'Inter perso immeritatamente, con La Roma giocato larghi tratti alla pari fino al gol, la Juve affrontata senza Higuain si poteva ragionare, infatti anche il Napoli ha preso la pera.

Montella andava lasciato fino a fine stagione (come Sinisa a suo tempo) poi a fine stagione si prendeva un top e via.

Ma c'era da ragionare di pancia, dar ragione al mantra dei tifosi "contro" fin da sempre.
Contro Montolivo, contro Abate, contro Bonaventura (povero Cristo che ci ha tenuti due anni su da solo), contro a Montella a cui hanno assemblato una squadra di m. salvo poi far uscire le storie che li voleva lui tutti.

Si ce lo vedo Montella preferire Kalinic a Aube.
Ma si dai raccontiamoci ancora le storielle per farci tornare il solitario.

Vi dico che con Gattuso non finiremo il campionato nella colonna di sx.

E i colpevoli hanno nome e cognome e sono li.
Altro che cose formali.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo grossi problemi fisici.. gli ultimi 20 minuti siamo scomparsi.. la squadra anche quando spazzava non saliva ,non ci spostavamo di un metro in avanti.. questo e un problema che ci ha lasciato ridolino..se non corri non vai da nessuna parte..


----------



## Milanlove (3 Dicembre 2017)

tutto ciò è umiliante.

Oggi abbiamo preso il posto del Benevento come barzelletta del calcio italiano.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

X lambro Quindi donnarumma "deve ancora imparare a respingere di lato?"..beh ma e una delle prime cose che si insegna a un portiere..già da piccolo..e un errore gravissimo quello che ha fatto scusami..


----------



## fdl68 (3 Dicembre 2017)

commentare oggi è difficile molto difficile.. addirittura un gol del portiere al 95° al di là di una squadra costruita male ed assemblata peggio da Montella, di una campagna acquisti dove si è puntato più sulla quantità 11 giocatori e non sulla qualità degli acquisti ciò che spaventa è la condizione fisica in costante calo, siamo stati due mesi senza un preparatore atletico, neanche in promozione succede... detto ciò come voi mi sento umiliato, con la prospettiva di tante rotture di zebedei in settimana  ma oggi più mai anche se inc...ato come un Ninja FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> X lambro Quindi donnarumma "deve ancora imparare a respingere di lato?"..beh ma e una delle prime cose che si insegna a un portiere..già da piccolo..e un errore gravissimo quello che ha fatto scusami..



sì ma non decontestualizzare, ho anche scritto che diventa difficile respingere di lato un tiro che è di poco piu' basso o alto di te, soprattutto se non lo vedi arrivare a tempo.


----------



## Edric (3 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ti stimo tantissimo perchè il tuo post si vede che è sincero, puro, milanista al 100%.
> Però purtroppo ti devo dire che è utopistico, perchè si tratta pur sempre di un forum su Internet. Che raccoglie decine e decine di parere diversi di utenti che possono sfogarsi, che vanno accettati, e per questo capita di leggere di tutto e di più. I forum sono così per ogni tipo di argomento, che siano le ferramenta o le serie TV. Con l'aggravante che l'argomento è il calcio, qualcosa che di solito fa arrabbiare/godere oltre il limite, qualcosa che spesso spinge le emozioni oltre la razionalità.
> 
> Quello che è inaccettabile è il trolling. E ultimamente, ahimè, ne sto leggendo tantissimo da parte di qualche utente a cui il Milan non interessa nulla, ma che magari ha altre ragioni dietro ai suoi post.
> ...



Grazie Toby. La stima è reciproca, specie poi con quell'avatar... per me GoT è la miglior serie fantasy di sempre. 

Hai pienamente ragione, lo so, è utopistico pensare di cancellare tutti gli sfoghi esagerati e le negatività eccessive e, in realtà, sono anche convinto che non sarebbe nemmeno una cosa giusta o desiderabile.

Ci sta OGNI TANTO di sfogarsi e di lamentarsi della propria squadra, non c'è niente di male in questo secondo me.

E' quando diventa una COSTANTE che il problema invece sorge e che inizia a diventare dannoso non solo per sè stessi ma anche per tutti gli interessati (e questo è un problema che riguarda, in parte, anche il paese Italia, ma qui finiamo ampiamente off-topic). 
E a quel punto bisogna anche cercare di "intervenire" in senso opposto, per contrastare le esagerazioni imperanti e la "spirale" che, altrimenti, finisce con l'autoalimentarsi.

Perché come dicevo, che rispetto, possiamo mai pensare di ottenere dagli altri se, noi per primi, non mostriamo di avere alcun rispetto di noi stessi e della nostra storia ?

E che risultati vogliamo mai raggiungere se, noi per primi, stabiliamo già in partenza che "quell'obiettivo è irraggiungibile" o "quell'altro è fuori dalla nostra portata" ?

E, da frequentatore di comunità online fin da quando Usenet era il canale primario di discussione ed i social non erano nemmeno nell'anticamera della mente dei loro creatori, credo anche io, come te, che utlimamente abbiamo un problema con il trolling che alimenta per buona parte questa "spirale" e finisce con l'inquinare l'ambiente e, spesso, fa passare persino la voglia di continuare a leggere il forum.

Ovviamente, queste magari sono solo le nostre "sensazioni" e, chiaramente, sarà lo staff a decidere se e come intervenire, qualora lo ritenesse necessario.

Cerchiamo solo, magari, di ricordarci tutti un po' più spesso che siamo un forum di *tifosi milanisti*.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cmq se Gattuso fallisce totalmente può sempre tornare Montella


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> sì ma non decontestualizzare, ho anche scritto che diventa difficile respingere di lato un tiro che è di poco piu' basso o alto di te, soprattutto se non lo vedi arrivare a tempo.


Si OK ..ma il signor donnarumma non e la prima volta che fa una cosa del genere, quindi c'è l'ha innata una cosa del genere... e questo è gravissimo x un portiere..


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

se vedevi il replay alto da dietro la porta si vede sta bordatona che passa un po' tra qualche schiena, non era cosi' facile come pensi , cavolo t'arriva na bordata addosso mica è facile avere un istinto alieno di deviarla a dovere.

hai ragionissima che debba migliorare ma ci scordiamo sempre che ha 19 anni sto ragazzo eh


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bisogna dare un po di tempo il terremoto che ha lasciato il play boy di prima non si sistema in una settimana... piuttosto non sarebbe il caso di parlare di un portiere che non solo non para più, ma che oggi Ha fatto un errore gravissimo sul primo gol..



Errore gravissimo sul primo gol? ma se a momenti prendeva pure la ribattuta. Forse si riferisce al fatto che doveva deviarla verso l'esterno, ma era una sassata parecchio difficile da prendere.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso che non para più, se fosse vero avremmo perso col Torino.


----------



## Edric (3 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda che io ho sostenuto senza se e senza ma societá, allenatore e e giocatori fino a settimana scirsa.
> 
> Chi si deve fare un bell’esame di coscienza é chi ha minato la cistruzione della squadra a partire da Agosto.
> 
> Io dopo 5 mesi di isolato sostegno contro tutto e tutti, posso benissimo ora permettermi qualsiasi commento senza venire censurato da quei geni che vedevano nel buttar allkaria tutto la panacea di tutti i mali.



In questo caso ti chiedo di scusarmi Zosimo.

Nella fretta di commentare ho preso in considerazione solo il tuo commento a sè stante senza tenere nella dovuta considerazione la tua storia precedente.

Continuo a pensare che il tuo commento di prima sia stato sbagliato ed eccessivo, ma come dicevo con Toby poco fa, ogni tanto ci sta di sfogarsi, specie quando ci si lascia trascinare dal nervoso di veder sfumare i 3 punti in modo così fastidioso.

La cosa più importante per me è sempre, in linea generale, la tendenza a costruire (e all'uso di ragionevolezza e buon senso)


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Errore gravissimo sul primo gol? ma se a momenti prendeva pure la ribattuta. Forse si riferisce al fatto che doveva deviarla verso l'esterno, ma era una parecchi o difficile da prendere.
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso che non para più, se fosse vero avremmo perso col Torino.


 va beh se vi piace questo donnarumma... contenti voi..


----------



## Pivellino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Commenti *degni* di persone che si ricordino da dove vengono e cosa hanno fatto nella loro storia.
> 
> Commenti *degni* di persone che DIMOSTRINO di volere veramente che la squadra torni ai massimi livelli e che quindi (a stagione in corso) DIFENDANO la propria squadra, i propri giocatori *E* la proprià società (salvo poi trarre le conclusioni e le critiche dovute al *momento adeguato*) quando ce ne sia bisogno.
> 
> ...



Condivido tutto.
Il disfattismo è un grosso limite ed a volte sembra si voglia quasi alimentarlo scientificamente.


----------



## ignaxio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Noto solo adesso riguardando il video che Zapata si era perso la marcatura quindi anche se il pallone non entrava in porta avevano un facile tap-in. 

A me sembra davvero quasi fatto apposta.


----------

